# HAUNT DESIGN INSIGHT from Disney



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Here's a website that I came across. Basically gives a rundown on how Disney Imagineers theme an attraction and might help for your haunt.

Site also looks like it contains a bunch more useful insight from former Disney employees.

http://themedattraction.com/theme-p...-sliced-onion-technique-how-to-theme-a-space/


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice article! Thanks for sharing!


----------

